# Error 23: Data error (cyclic redundancy check)



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

how do i copy my xp cd files to my hard drive? i can copy it, but i get to a certain file and then it says something like Error 23: Data error (cyclic redundancy check). What is this?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

CRC errors are usually caused by scratches on the CD or a problem with the data cable. If it's stopping at the same point every time, then it's probably a scratch. Try a disc cleaner.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

koala said:


> CRC errors are usually caused by scratches on the CD or a problem with the data cable. If it's stopping at the same point every time, then it's probably a scratch. Try a disc cleaner.


I just bought the thing yesterday. it copies every file exept that one file then it gives that error message


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

Its a DVD-R if that helps


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

How can your Windows XP CD be a DVD-R?

Check the CD for scratches.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

koala said:


> How can your Windows XP CD be a DVD-R?
> 
> Check the CD for scratches.


my bad, i wasn't thinking. So you are saying check the windows xp cd for scratches? is a dell cd too, if that helps


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Whenever you get a CRC error, it means the data can't be transferred from the CD to the hard drive.

As you're getting this error for the same file every time, then the most likely answer is that there's a scratch on the surface of the CD that is preventing the CD laser from reading the data on the disc at that particular point.

Cleaning the CD should fix it. You might need to use a CD cleaning kit (paste and buffing cloth) if the scratch is quite deep.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow i just looked at it and there was a lot of dust and stuff on the CD! what i did was i ran water on the CD and cleaned it with a cloth until it was dry. I'm copying the files right now, to see if it works.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

So far so good.....


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

it worked, i got the whole thing! Thank you. you guys can now close/lock this thread


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting back. I'll mark this thread as solved. :smile:

You might want to check your other discs to see if they are dirty as well. If you put a dirty disc into the drive, it can contaminate the laser, causing reading problems for any other discs you insert. If this happens, you can use a lens cleaning kit to remove the dust from the lens.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error 23: Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

I have another problem. When i try to burn it to my dvd-r using ImgBurn, it says device not ready


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error 23: Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Instead of copying the files from your XP CD to the hard drive, use ImgBurn to create an ISO of your XP CD, then burn the ISO to a blank CD. This creates an exact copy of your original XP CD.

See here for full instructions: *http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/11003/how-to-create-a-windows-iso-from-a-disc-using-imgburn*


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error 23: Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

But im trying to make a bootable antimalware disc


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error 23: Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

There are no antimalware programs on your XP CD.

How to Make a Bootable Anti-Malware CD or DVD: *http://remove-malware.com/how-to/how-to-make-a-bootable-antivirus-disc*


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error 23: Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

I have already built the Bootable antimalwre disc from that site. when i try to burn it using IMGBurn it says device not ready and medium not present.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Error 23: Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Are you burning the ISO in ImgBurn by using the 'Write image file to disc' option? 'Image' is another term used for ISO files.

If you've created a CD ISO, use a CD instead of a DVD.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

every time i make the bootable disc, its always in winrar format


----------

